

Ask HN: Would you guys be interested in Yelp with Twitter? - ScalaTuts

Hi Guys,
Wanted to check if you guys would be interested in something like a real time feed of all the available dishes around you? So you have an option to find the possible places where we can have lunch &#x2F; dinner?
======
ScalaTuts
Sorry may be I didnt explain it properly. So lets say you want to go to a
restaurant to have a lunch .. And you want to figure out what are the possible
options available for you today.In case of a buffet you find out a restaurant
and go to that restaurant only to find out the buffet entries are not what you
wanted. But instead if the restaurant provide you option with whats special at
that restaurant you can filter from that. Think of it like twitter but instead
of tweets you get real time menu's on what the restaurants around you have
prepared.

------
bharyms
I can simply search on google/yelp whenever needed. Probably I did not
understand what you mean by real time feed.

